# new bottle pickups



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 6, 2015)

Over the weekend I stopped by a friends house to buy bottles for resale. I ended up getting new bottles for my collection and about 100 common patent and prescription medicine bottles that will be for sale in Ocean Grove. Here are the finds for my collection. 2 peppersauces and a Morton






Got one of the only known Peter Langs right here, needs a LITTLE bit of a tumble, but still one of the rarest Red Bank beers.  and a Pignitore and Vincelli as well as a Vandote





Wm R Jernee, S.O Willits, and Clinton Wine co





Richard Bennett, J.W Ransley, Mapledale dairy, and George Griffin with Star.





Beef Wine & Iron (Always wanted one of these, who in their right mind would mix these 3 things together and still have a downable and sellable medicine!) Sam Nathanson tall crown (much rarer then the blob) and a Wm W Maurer from Keyport.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice group. You Eastern collectors sure have a variety if stuff available. I'm not sure if I'm jealous or thankful. I have no self control when it comes to local bottles.           Jim


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 6, 2015)

What were the other bottles that you picked up also?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I appreciate the variety, although I have no self control when it comes to local bottles too. Recently I have been buying more blobs and less milks/meds so I don't completely bust the bank. And bottleworm, mostly commons like Bromos, Dr.Pierces, Hoods Sarsaparillas, Maltines, and other common patent meds that have a nice look to them that people buy for decor items. When I am back in the shore area on Thursday I can take a picture of the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jul 6, 2015)

What kind of bottle shape would you call the S.O Willits? Kind of a mix between a hutch and a squat blob. Very nice.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 6, 2015)

Sand Pontil, It does have a very unique shape. Always called it a "pony blob" but I use that term broadly to describe anything between a hutch and a blob that isn't too early. I kinda like the squat-hutch better though, it could be called a Squatch blob!


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jul 7, 2015)

Are they referred to as a steamer shape? Think I remember reading that somewhere once


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 8, 2015)

The steamer shape is a popular term for them in the Baltimore area, but it can be classified as a steamer just about anywhere.


----------

